# Cooking With Arthritis...



## CeliaGates (Jul 30, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen Melinda Winner cooking with arthritis - I've recently spoken to Melinda and found her incredibly inspiring but never actually seen her in action.  I'd love to know what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## Arky (Jul 30, 2009)

I would certainly be interested in learning more, if you don't mind! I'm disabled with chronic Rheumatoid arthritis, and every little bit of knowledge can make a difference.


----------



## Constance (Jul 30, 2009)

Same here. Any tips she might have would help.


----------



## blissful (Jul 30, 2009)

Our can company makes some special tops that are easier to open than using a can opener.
One kind, has a 'key', which is circular, and you can pull it back and the can opens. You probably have seen it already on soup cans.
Another kind is for jars, the lid is screwed on, and on top there is a small rubber seal, that you release, and then it opens the vacuum so that you can unscrew the lid open much more easily.


----------

